
Apple to Buy Intel's Cellular Modem Business - atlasunshrugged
https://www.axios.com/apple-to-buy-intels-cellular-modem-business-9ca9c48b-e3c3-481d-b03d-88a9a3820be9.html
======
atlasunshrugged
Press release from Intel [https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/intel-
smartphone-mo...](https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/intel-smartphone-
modem-business/#gs.s25sqh)

